
Gov. Newsom Abandons Plan for High-Speed Train from L.A. To San Fran, Cites Cost - protomyth
https://ktla.com/2019/02/12/gov-newsom-abandons-plan-for-high-speed-train-from-l-a-to-san-francisco-cites-cost/
======
kposehn
This is both sad and widely expected.

The line from the start was ambitious, but they chose the wrong section to
start on for political reasons. Instead of immediately beginning the passage
through the Tehachapi's to access the LA basin, they started on a section in
the central valley that was easy to start but also much less needed.

It's a good lesson for any future HSR plans: get the hardest part out of they
way first as that's what you need most.

